# X Barcode XKiosk



## Everydaymatters (Dec 21, 2010)

This is my first time using my points. When I got the email from Amtrak, the places where the barcode and the kiosk picture should be had red x's in a box.

I have AOL, which is notorious for over-protecting their subscribers, but it wouldn't even come up when I went to Explorer.

I have sent a request to AGR and haven't had a reply yet I have concerns that it still won't come up correctly.

Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## chuljin (Dec 21, 2010)

Everydaymatters said:


> This is my first time using my points. When I got the email from Amtrak, the places where the barcode and the kiosk picture should be had red x's in a box.
> 
> I have AOL, which is notorious for over-protecting their subscribers, but it wouldn't even come up when I went to Explorer.
> 
> ...


You should be fine...the reservation should still be there; the 'broken image' just takes away the convenience of scan-and-print. The reservation number should still be (as *text*) somewhere in the confirmation, and you can use that to retrieve the reservation.

Enjoy the journey(SM).


----------



## Ryan (Dec 21, 2010)

You read your email through AOL's webmail?

There should be a link or a button or something that says "display images" or "download images". That should make it show up.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 21, 2010)

At a QT, you need to use a credit card "to wake up the QT". If you use the same credit card as you made your reservation, all reservations made with that card should come up anyway. If not, as said, you can always use the reservation number instead.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 21, 2010)

OK, I should be alright then.

Ryan, I did click display images, but nothing happened. Tried it both in AOL and Explorer. It has _always_ worked in the past, but not this time.

Dave, I wasn't able to view it in text either.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 21, 2010)

Call the "regular" Amtrak number and ask the agent to email you a copy of your reservation!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 21, 2010)

If you have another email account, you may be able to forward your res conformation to yourself and it might appear there. It's worked for me a couple times.


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Dec 21, 2010)

The Barcode is the most convenient method to print your tickets at a Quik Trac machine but there are other ways. Either use the credit card that you used to pay for the tickets (Beware - this will bring up all tickets that you bought with that card, even the ones for future trips) and you can also use your AGR card.

Bill J


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never had an address other than AOL, but I created one with Hotmail. I forwarded the res to my new hotmail address and it still doesn't show the bar code or the kiosk. I tried Adobe and Microsoft Word and neither worked. I tried Word Perfect and I was able to print both the kiosk and the bar code on separate pieces of paper, but not together and not on the reservation.

But I had fun trying 

Will I be able to give the three sheets of paper to the ticket counter and get a real ticket?

I didn't use a credit card because I had enough points.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 21, 2010)

You can do that, or just call Amtrak, and only ask for the reservation number. Then when you get to the QT, you have to use *ANY* credit card (just to turn the machine on - just like me



) then you can enter the reservation number!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 21, 2010)

If you got a print out of just the barcode on one piece of paper, that's all you need for the Quik-Trak machine. Just scan that barcode and your tickets will come up. The machine doesn't care about anything other than that barcode.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I'm now positive it will work out just fine.


----------

